# Looking for new puppy



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Contact Lakeridge Standard Poodles - Deborah Ferguson Jones. She is in Washington State. A little distance but worth it!

She is well known for breeding beautiful animals. Think Brighton Lakeridge Encore "Ally" and Lakeridge Summer in the Hamptons "Summer/Girlie".

I just spent some time with her, she's a fabulous lady. My friend Maria (Cadeau Standard Poodles) and I are new mommies to pick from Debra's AKC CH Aris Calisun Stand N Deliver "Josh" x AKC CH Lakeridge Dassin Liason "Shelby". Her name is Lakeridge le Cadeau a NOLA's "Calliope". There are 6 others in her litter - tho I'm not certain whether or not all the pups are placed.

IF they are...

Debra has a planned breeding of "Girlie" Lakeridge Summer in the Hamptons coming up soon!


----------

